# Pig Grill Help



## NNewman (Jul 4, 2014)

Hey all,

I'm not sure if this type of thread belongs here, so if it doesn't I apologize in advanced. I am looking to cook a pig and for the life of me I can't find a place to rent a rotisserie or roaster, any of you folks know where I can rent one. I live in Evans, Ga. Thanks for the help and Happy 4th!!


----------



## aabradley82 (Jul 5, 2014)

Check with your Bank, sometimes they will have a grill or smoker. Or build a temporary one out of concrete blocks. Some FFA's have grills or permanent pits you could use.


----------



## NNewman (Jul 5, 2014)

Awesome, Thank you!

Never thought to check with a bank


----------

